# Adobe Premiere 7.0 Pro Problem



## coro (27. Juni 2004)

Heio, habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Programm Premiere:

Habe jetzt mein Projekt fertig und habs also gestern abgespeichert, heute wollte ichs rendern, aber die Videodateien werden weder von Premiere noch von Media Player(nach dem rendern) angezeigt sondern nur ein Textbild mit dem vielsagenden Titel Media offline, Adobe Premire ist jetzt sogar soweit, dass, wenn ich versuch die MPEG2 Dateien da erneut einzubauen, dass er dann folgendes anzeigt:

nicht unterstütztes Format oder beschädigte Datei ... sehr eigenartig,

kann mir vielleicht einer helfen, gestern hats schließlich noch alles gefunzt und geändert hab ich auch nichts!


----------



## McFried (17. August 2004)

sicher, dass du nichts verändert hast?
ich hatte das selbe Problem als ich den Ordner in dem das Proj. war umbenannt hatte....


----------

